# kinetics stg 1 mk4 vr6 vacuum lines.. PLZ HELP



## megoo (Oct 4, 2005)

*kinetics stg 1 mk4 vr6 vacuum lines.. PLZ HELP check over what i have thanks*

Hey guys im pretty new to boosting and i have everything together but the vacuum lines . i have some pictures to better help with my questions. 
Picture-1. Off the turbo the brass nipple well call it circled in red . what line connects there. 
Picture-2. off the waste gate circled in red. what line connects there.
If some one can give me the correct order for running the vacuum lines that would be Great . 
Picture 1








Picture 2











_Modified by megoo at 5:10 PM 1-4-2008_


----------



## flatsix02 (Aug 23, 2004)

what you have in the final picture is correct. Just make sure you put the check valves in once everything is done.


----------



## megoo (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: kinetics stg 1 mk4 vr6 vacuum lines.. PLZ HELP (megoo)*

Picture-1 these are the valves correct ? 
Picture-2 and this is the placement of them correct?
Picture-3 is this the correct free flow direction that the valves should allow?
PIC 1








Pic 2








pic 3 










_Modified by megoo at 6:04 PM 12-29-2007_


----------



## FNVR6T aka 2k1 vr6 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (flatsix02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flatsix02* »_what you have in the final picture is correct. Just make sure you put the check valves in once everything is done.

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the way i have mines connected if you want, you can run a hose from the nipple on the coompressor/turbo to a MBC and from the MBC back to the wastegate


----------



## flatsix02 (Aug 23, 2004)

Yes, those check valves are placed correctly. Make sure they are oriented properly so that they don't allow boost to blow back into the lines.


----------



## megoo (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: kinetics stg 1 mk4 vr6 vacuum lines.. PLZ HELP (megoo)*

hey thanks for ur help .
so all i really need to do now is splice a t and hook up my DV . that's all i should have to hook up right?







so it would go oem t then one line to DV then continue the line that was hooked up in the first place right ?




































_Modified by megoo at 3:05 AM 12-30-2007_


----------



## megoo (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: kinetics stg 1 mk4 vr6 vacuum lines.. PLZ HELP (megoo)*

BUMP


----------



## megoo (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: kinetics stg 1 mk4 vr6 vacuum lines.. PLZ HELP (megoo)*

BUMP


----------



## megoo (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: kinetics stg 1 mk4 vr6 vacuum lines.. PLZ HELP (megoo)*

BUMP


----------



## FNVR6T aka 2k1 vr6 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: kinetics stg 1 mk4 vr6 vacuum lines.. PLZ HELP (megoo)*

everythings correct so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flatsix02 (Aug 23, 2004)

Your check valve diagram with the arrows is correct. You dont want boost going back into those lines.
The different T fittings in the boost lines look correct also.


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (flatsix02)*

Aww you got a tapped compressor housing, i didnt when i had that turbo from them








oh well, got something new


----------



## megoo (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: kinetics stg 1 mk4 vr6 vacuum lines.. PLZ HELP check over what i have thanks (megoo)*

Hey thanks for all your help guys. i cant wait to get this in


----------

